# weird echinodorus tenellus growth



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

So my Pygmy Chain Sword in my Natural Planted Tank is growing quite strangely. It appears as though the rhizome is growing/elongating vertically out of the substrate so that it looks like a little palm tree with the rhizome an inch tall and the leaves sprouting from the top. It is happening to 3 different plants. There are no roots growing out of the rhizome above the substrate line.
Has anyone experienced something similar? I've tried pushing it down into the substrate further but it just keeps growing taller and taller. Is the rhizome growing like crazy because of the nutrient rich soil substrate?
Thanks


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Hi Franco,

You may know this already, but the rhizome should not be under the substrate with any plant with a Rhizome root structure. I haven't had any experience with this plant emersed or submersed, but it sounds like this is the root (wahey!!!) of your problems.

Every time you push the Rhizome back under the substrate it will try to grow up and out of it as it needs to be exposed to the water column.
Hope this helps

Dan


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

But with swords you just make sure the end (crown) of the rhizome (or do echinodorus have more of a tuber? IDK) is above the substate and the plant grows normally. Its not like an anubias or java fern where it has to be above the substrate. I think that the rhizome is just growing like crazy because it has the nutrients to do so. I don't think a sword plant of any type wouldn't be very well anchored if the rhizome was above the substrate.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 20, 2010)

This may sound familiar  I think it's against forum rules to make a thread about weird growth and not post a pic


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

It does NOT state that in the rules.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ckarr said:


> This may sound familiar  I think it's against forum rules to make a thread about weird growth and not post a pic


HAHA!! Yes, we want pics! 

Seriously though, from what you describe as a "little palm tree" on those particular specimens, I'm picturing _Juncus repens_. Is there a way you could post a pic? Or at least do a search for _J. repens_ and see if that looks similar to your oddball specimens.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I can try to get a pic but I dont have a macro lens so it probably wont help much. It doesn't look like the Juncus. It might doesn't look like dwarf sag at all either but maybe tenellus doesn't look like dwarf sag and most people just buy it mislabeled? The 2 larger plants have this tuber thing that the roots grow out of just like Amazon Swords do. It sends out runners just like every other type of sword I have ever had and the leaves look very much like echinodorus leaves but only 2 inches long and very narrow.
I will probably just pull one of the plants out to see whats going on with the rhizome and roots.


----------

